
A $150,000 Small Business Loan–From an App - jedwhite
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-150-000-small-business-loanfrom-an-app-11546002022
======
joecool1029
[https://outline.com/WyH9FB](https://outline.com/WyH9FB)

------
QuantumGood
This is about loans from Square. They started the same year [1] PayPal began
doing the same thing.

"PayPal Holdings Inc. has extended more than $6 billion in small-business
loans since 2013, using data it collected by processing payments for Internet
retailers."

Others are following suit:

"Intuit Inc. started offering loans to businesses that use its Quickbooks
software based in part on the data contained in their accounting statements.
First Data Corp. now lets businesses that use payments devices from Clover, a
Square competitor that it owns, take out loans based on their sales history."

[1] "A team of techies at Square dreamed up its lending program, now called
Square Capital, in 2013 when Square was around four years old."

